# Timothy - lone male mouse (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born 8/1/14
Name(s): Timothy
Colours: Grey & white tan

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: Mother was pregnant when handed in. Timothy was born in rescue.
Temperament: Very sweet and quite inquisitive. Comes to sniff at your hand and will take a treat, but needs a little more time to get used to being handled.
Medical problems: None known but was much smaller than rest of litter.
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)
Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Timothy has gone to a lovely new home today


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

That's fantastic news.


----------

